# Need an Ottawa Service Center



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

My Model X will not install updates due to a malfunctioning falcon wing door sensor. Ranger came to Ottawa from Montreal but couldn’t fix it. I had to drive to Montreal, drop it off and drive back with a loaner (90D Model S). Asked them to swap winter / summer wheels/tires.
Today, they called to tell me they’re awaiting delivery of the sensor, that I should come back to get my car and a Ranger would come to Ottawa to replace it.
10 hours of driving to swap tires! We need an Ottawa SC. Soon.


----------



## DannyB (May 8, 2018)

Rick59 said:


> My Model X will not install updates due to a malfunctioning falcon wing door sensor. Ranger came to Ottawa from Montreal but couldn't fix it. I had to drive to Montreal, drop it off and drive back with a loaner (90D Model S). Asked them to swap winter / summer wheels/tires.
> Today, they called to tell me they're awaiting delivery of the sensor, that I should come back to get my car and a Ranger would come to Ottawa to replace it.
> 10 hours of driving to swap tires! We need an Ottawa SC. Soon.


I couldn't agree more. I sent a tweet to Tesla and Elon asking why there are so little service centres in Canada (Montreal, Toronto, Calgary and Vancouver). I reminded them that Canada is the 2nd biggest country in the world and we need more.

I also said that I know many people said they would only get a Tesla when Ottawa gets a service centre.


----------



## sribas (Oct 17, 2018)

Bought Model X and got it delivered 10 days ago. Delivery experience was terrible and until now still not having the app working, car still showing as not delivered in my account, and no updates for me. I already tried to contact Tesla support by email and phone multiple times, including my delivery specialist. Heard all sorts of different stories about what might be happening, but not solution yet. If you guys know anyone that can help I'm open to drive to Montreal or Toronto to get this fixed. I'm extremely disappointed with Tesla post-sales. Please, help if you know how I can get this fixed.

Thanks!
Sam.


----------

